# LOST - 3/29 "Lockdown" (Spoilers, duh!)



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Wow, no LOST thread yet?? Good episode. Loved the twist at the end.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I probably enjoyed this episode more than any this season. Excellent ending!

-Rose


----------



## El Gabito (Mar 11, 2004)

also suprised at no thread. GREat episode. I loved the slow pace of it, then BAM BAM BAM... it was just like the old days.

Seemed obvious to me that all the hatches seem to point at one direction... or else the one hatch they are in has hallways that all point at one direction.

I will point out that I was right in the last thread... it was a delivery


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

In the previews for next week, doesn't



Spoiler



the guy Hurley sees look like Evan Handler (Charlotte's Jewish husband on Sex and the City)?



It's nice to see the series is back in OH MY GOD NO THEY DIDN'T!!! territory.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

great ep...

the girl that locke inspected the house for...the one that doesnt have a husband, was that nadyia sayids "girl"?

edit: whoelse thought the mafia type guys were gonna work over locke...maybe they still will


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Liked that it was a delivery


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

So was there a big ? in the middle of some Dharma design or what?


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Here's the map. Let the speculation begin!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

6 hatches w/ the mystery thing in the middle, which probably is the thing surrounded by concrete or something huh


----------



## jondar (Aug 15, 2004)

Wish we could have seen it. TiVo was sitting in the "You have received a service update" screen and never recorded it. Grrrrrrr...wife is *not* pleased at all.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I wonder how much of this we're supposed to be able to read.

I AM HERE
CV II - Inactive since accident

(there's also a CV I, CV III, and CV IV)

And the word accident is plainly visible in other locations.

And some square roots of 16.

Edit: Actually, that looks more like root16, and root 64 (which not surprisingly is 4, 8..)

-Ken


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Actually it said "I AW HERE"


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

... If you're trying to decipher a mystery - why do it on the back of a blast door that's usually up, written in ultraviolet ink/chalk that only shows up under black light?

Seems damn inconvenient to me 

-Ken


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Awesome!


There is a Henry Gale, but the guy they caught isn't him! Did he off the real Henry Gale?
The hatch(s) lock down for a supplies delivery! Awesome!
The delivery means that the Dharma project, at some level at least, is very much active!

I thought for sure the thugs that Locke's dad swindled were going to break his back or something, causing his paralysis. The cause of Locke's paralysis is still unknown.

Very good episode. Probably the best since the season premier! :up:


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Greeat episode!

So let's speculate how the supplies were actually delivered...

[ignore]


> Air drop by plane or helicopter? I would think someone down at the beach would have heard something.
> 
> Secret underground tunnel? Maybe the ones the smoke comes out of?
> 
> ...


[/ignore]

Edited to add: No need to speculate ... the show actually SHOWED the balloon that dropped the supplies! Now Hurley will never go hungry again!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Also have to say, I loved Jack's line to Sawyer about why he didn't ask for the guns: "When I want the guns, I'll get the guns." 

Jack certainly doesn't seem to need a ruler!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Smoke, I thought that Russo started the fire with the smoke?


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Theorizing here...

The black Henry Gale is associated with Dharma. He was a paratrooper of sorts who chuted in with the supplies at a previous juncture. Zep (for lack of a better character name) truly is lost on the island and freaked out when he saw Gale so he killed him in self defense/pre-emptive attack. 

He only lied to the Losties b/c in all honesty, who the hell can you trust in that situation?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

drew2k said:


> So let's speculate how the supplies were actually delivered...


Balloon? 

BTW - CVIII is 108 in roman numerals.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

bdlucas said:


> Balloon?
> 
> BTW - CVIII is 108 in roman numerals.


D'oh! Just rewatched .... the balloon next to the supplies should have keyed me in!

[gilda radner] Never mind! [/gilda]


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

There used to be a 7th hatch. Its between the medicinal hatch and the one at ~1 o'clock. You can see it scratched out with what appears to be white scribbles. Also, some of the hatches are dead ends, while others continue to larger bunkers (medicinal, 1 o'clock, and swan). The leftmost corridor in Swan seems to have been cutoff at some point. Perhaps this is the concrete wall? It would stand to reason that the wall is between swan and the ?, but then what is the break for?


Is 8 o'clock "NEPTUNE" ? It looks like the words, and I can almost see a sea horse as that drawing.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

It wasn't a balloon, it was a parachute, I think they even said that in the show...


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> It wasn't a balloon, it was a parachute, I think they even said that in the show...


Right, I was (half) joking that maybe they dropped the supplies by parachute from a balloon.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

oh


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

scheckeNYK said:


> Is 8 o'clock "NEPTUNE" ? It looks like the words, and I can almost see a sea horse as that drawing.


Looks like it to me...could it be in the ocean? Is that what and where the cable goes into the ocean for?


----------



## mikeg_ms (Oct 3, 2002)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Seattle's OTA feed dropped the center channel right after they found the airdrop. 

What was said after Charlie said, "What is that"


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Looks like it to me...could it be in the ocean? Is that what and where the cable goes into the ocean for?


And is that where the sharks are?

/still don't know how Locke ended up in a wheelchair. Though you can start to guess now.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Once again, the amazingly great episode is a Locke-centric episode.

Lockdown.

Locke down. I saw the episode title for the first time when I played it. That stuck out at me right away.

Greg


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

And now, people are going to go crazy over that diagram.
Now, does the hatch lockdown during delivery time to keep people out or keep people in so they don't see the delivery plane?


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

Great episode!

If the hatch closed to prevent them from seeing the "drop plane", how were they supposed to input the numbers, since the computer was outside.

Also, those are not very effective "blast doors" if they:

1. Can be lifted that easily
2. Can by-passed with a vent 

 

BTW, what was the ruler for?


----------



## FourDoor (Oct 26, 2002)

JYoung said:


> And now, people are going to go crazy over that diagram.
> Now, does the hatch lockdown during delivery time to keep people out or keep people in so they don't see the delivery plane?


AAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! What does the diagram mean!?!?!?!


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

The most important question remains: So who kept the $200,000?


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

TR7spyder said:


> Great episode!
> 
> If the hatch closed to prevent them from seeing the "drop plane", how were they supposed to input the numbers, since the computer was outside.
> 
> ...


Maybe they're not "blast doors", or more specifically, they're not designed to stop an explosion.

And whatever they are designed to protect against, is too big to fit through a vent 

I wonder if all that static and stuff that locke heard through the speaker could have been from whatever made the drop.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

TR7spyder said:


> Great episode!
> 
> BTW, what was the ruler for?


To settle who is the 'bigger' man on the island. (length and width)


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Great episode! 

And to show how TV addicted I am, my thought when it was discovered that Henry Gale lied was "24" and the fact that if you ask for immunity but then LIE about some parts of it, your immunity is null and void. "Henry Gale" asked Locke for protection and then told him he was Henry Gale from Minnesota. Sayid found the REAL Gale and that would make Lockes protection of "Gale" a wash. Does anyone else see this? I hope Sayid does. I mean, Sayid Bauer that is.....


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay, I can't understand why Sawyer can hide his stash of guns and medicine? Like I remember episodes back, someone had asked for a gun. Couldn't they just trick Sawyer, and just follow him to wear he's putting this stash?


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

The only thing that bugs me about this episode is this: They're supposed to push the button to prevent something 'bad' from happening. The timer stops and blast doors go down during the re-supply drop to theoretically prevent the person in the hatch from seeing the drop occur. Why wouldn't the doors automatically raise again BEFORE the timer restarted?


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Deekeryu said:


> Okay, I can't understand why Sawyer can hide his stash of guns and medicine? Like I remember episodes back, someone had asked for a gun. Couldn't they just trick Sawyer, and just follow him to wear he's putting this stash?


What I could never understand is why everyone else on the island is okay just a few people having a bed, music, a stationary bike, weights, etc while they are stuck sleeping on the beach with nothing. Maybe not everyone knows, but certainly Charlie, Hurley, Ana Lucia, Kate, etc all know. Even Sawyer does not seem to care. At least Kate asked to take a shower this week. Did Jack lie or are the pipes really busted? If Kate wanted to take a show I would get them fixed toot sweet.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's another question. If the people before the Oceanic crew (namely Desmond) thought that they couldn't go outside (as deduced from the "quarantine" signs), how did they pick up the food that was dropped?

My guess is that Nathan and his others (Mr. Friendly) supplied Desmond somehow?

Mr. Friendly is probably going to be a bit upset that all his food will be taken.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

LifeIsABeach said:


> At least Kate asked to take a shower this week. Did Jack lie or are the pipes really busted? If Kate wanted to take a show I would get them fixed toot sweet.


Jack lied because he doesn't want everyone to see "Henry Gale" and what they did to him.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

LifeIsABeach said:


> What I could never understand is why everyone else on the island is okay just a few people having a bed, music, a stationary bike, weights, etc while they are stuck sleeping on the beach with nothing. Maybe not everyone knows, but certainly Charlie, Hurley, Ana Lucia, Kate, etc all know. Even Sawyer does not seem to care. At least Kate asked to take a shower this week. Did Jack lie or are the pipes really busted? If Kate wanted to take a show I would get them fixed toot sweet.


I don't think the pipes are broken. I don't think many people knew about that they had a possible "other" down there.

Also, I suspect that if a plane dropped those supplies that people on the island would have heard it.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> The only thing that bugs me about this episode is this: They're supposed to push the button to prevent something 'bad' from happening. The timer stops and blast doors go down during the re-supply drop to theoretically prevent the person in the hatch from seeing the drop occur. Why wouldn't the doors automatically raise again BEFORE the timer restarted?


The stuff on the loudspeakers was the warning (and countdown) so you could make sure you went to the room with the computer before the lockdown (to be able to enter the numbers). They just did not know this, so they got locked into the wrong room. That's my theory.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I had been saying to my wife early in the episode how no matter what Sayid, A-L and Charlie found, it wouldn't prove anything one way or the other. Glad to know the show isn't getting predictable. Well, my first thought when Jack and Sayid came in with guns drawn on the fake Henry Gale was that they had found a man's body, but I mean up until then. And it was still a great twist, I don't consider guessing something a few seconds before they say it predictable, it was obvious they had found something, but until then they had me sucked in that he'd been telling the truth.

Now I guess the obvious question (among others) is whether he was lying to Locke about the doors "just going up."


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

eddyj said:


> The stuff on the loudspeakers was the warning (and countdown) so you could make sure you went to the room with the computer before the lockdown (to be able to enter the numbers). They just did not know this, so they got locked into the wrong room. That's my theory.


I _could_ live with that if the drawing was on the other side of the door. Unless, of course, the doors shut for other reasons.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

The picture on this site is much clearer. I don't know if it is legitamate but the Latin translation (rough, literal translations) that I did using this site are interesting.

Overall, a very interesting episode. I did recognize Sayid's girlfiend. That puts Locke in connection with both Hurley (the indirect owner of the box company he worked for) and Sayid.


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

Check out this website: http://lost.cubit.net/investigations.php


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

And if Locke knew that the vent was a way to the Dome, then why in the hell did he try to go under the door when that flimsy toolbox was the support?


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I'd be interested to compare the map to "Henry Gale's" ballon and the overlay and try to deduce where he sent them. Keeping in mind that this is likely very difficult given that neither was drawn to any kind of scale.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

eddyj said:


> The stuff on the loudspeakers was the warning (and countdown) so you could make sure you went to the room with the computer before the lockdown (to be able to enter the numbers). They just did not know this, so they got locked into the wrong room. That's my theory.


My wife said she heard some bits of saying go to ...room, so that could be exactly that.

I can't see a balloon dropping a parachute like that. One, the balloon would have to be very high and come from a long way away with a very specific wind pattern to get there and two, when that much ballast was dropped, the balloon would shoot up thousands of feet probably.

During the Locke flashbacks, I kept running scenarios in my mind. At first, I thought that maybe on teh way back from teh funeral, they would be in a wreck and she would be killed and Locke parayzed. Then I thought the goons would do it.

Also, we see that Locke's aversion to telling people the whole story did not start on the island.

Was his dad a con-man all along? Seems like more than the fair share of cons going on here.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

was the real henry gale or the fake henry gale the replacement desmond was looking for?


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

Yay! For the first time ever, I saw numbers no one referred to here 

The safe deposit box number was 1516


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Lee L said:


> Was his dad a con-man all along? Seems like more than the fair share of cons going on here.


I believe that the con man that destroyed Sawyer's family was really John Locke's Dad!


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Deekeryu said:


> Okay, I can't understand why Sawyer can hide his stash of guns and medicine? Like I remember episodes back, someone had asked for a gun. Couldn't they just trick Sawyer, and just follow him to wear he's putting this stash?


Jack knows that, which is why he told Sawyer he would get the guns when he wanted them. He probably hasn't done so yet because for now the situation is more stable just letting Sawyer safeguard the guns. It's a calculated risk because someone else could do this rashly and destabilize the situation.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Cragmyre said:


> Yay! For the first time ever, I saw numbers no one referred to here
> 
> The safe deposit box number was 1516


And the house number on Henry Gale's driver's license was 815.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Test said:


> was the real henry gale or the fake henry gale the replacement desmond was looking for?


Hmm, I really doubt it was the fake one, and I doubt it was the real one either. A balloon seems like an unlikely way to have travelled to the island. Why not just parachute like they apparently dropped the supplies? Hopefully they'll give us a clue to how long the body had been there - we don't really know if the driver's license was their only basis for identifying him, or if the body was still composed enough to determine just by looking at him that the body was actually the real Henry Gale's.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Ut sit magna, tamen certe lenta ira deorum est - The wrath of the gods may be great, but it certainly is slow

Cogito ergo doleo  I think therefore I am depressed

Creo nos influcto eodem esse  I think we're on the same wavelength

Malum consilium quod mutari non potest - It's a bad plan that can't be changed

Sursum corda - Lift up your hearts (to God)


----------



## Alecp (Dec 10, 2001)

Here's the best map + interpretation yet - looks like it's from a magazine or something?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v301/kimsphotos/lost/243bfbf3.jpg


----------



## reggers (Jul 27, 2002)

JYoung said:


> And now, people are going to go crazy over that diagram.


The diagram quickly reminded me of games like Myst/Riven/Exile.


----------



## reggers (Jul 27, 2002)

LifeIsABeach said:


> What I could never understand is why everyone else on the island is okay just a few people having a bed, music, a stationary bike, weights, etc ...
> 
> At least Kate asked to take a shower this week. Did Jack lie or are the pipes really busted? If Kate wanted to take a show I would get them fixed toot sweet.


He clearly lied because only a few people know about the fake "Henry Gale" being held captive.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Anyone else think that 'Gale' didn't enter the numbers at all? Obviously he isn't trustworthy but was trying to gain trust in order to escape. Maybe all that happens is that blacklight goes on when the timer runs out and then resets itself.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

I thought when Locke gave Gale the numbers to enter he repeated them way to easily only having heard them once...


----------



## rizzlebizzle (Oct 14, 2005)

wow...great episode. glad to see LOST is back!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> The only thing that bugs me about this episode is this: They're supposed to push the button to prevent something 'bad' from happening. The timer stops and blast doors go down during the re-supply drop to theoretically prevent the person in the hatch from seeing the drop occur. Why wouldn't the doors automatically raise again BEFORE the timer restarted?


I think the blast doors lowering and the pushing of the button are totally unrelated.

The blast doors lower to lock whoever's in the hatch in when a drop occurs. The blast doors reopen when the drop is complete. The countdown on the loudspeakers, as eddyj said, is so that the people in the bunker can get into the computer room so that they won't be locked out of it during the drop time. But, our losties didn't know that, and the speakers were very fuzzy and staticy anyway, from age, apparently. Perhaps the unintelligible announcement on the speakers, prior to Locke fiddling with the wiring was something like, "Prepare for supply drop. Blast doors lowering in 30 seconds.", and then a countdown begins.

Speaker countdown and doors: related to the drop.

Digital counter countdown and "button pushing": related to something else entirely, and not in any sort of "sync" with the drop and doors.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

So if Locke knew that the vent went to the computer....why the heck did he bother releasing that guy and making that promise to him? Couldn't Locke have just gone through the vent himself? That made ZERO since to me.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Alecp said:


> Here's the best map + interpretation yet - looks like it's from a magazine or something?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v301/kimsphotos/lost/243bfbf3.jpg


I just did a quick search for Jeff Jensen; he's a writer for Entertainment Weekly, which just loves to print spoilers.

One thing that really stuck in my mind that Locke didn't seem to pick up on was how quickly Gale "remembered" the numbers. Locke said the sequence once, and he repeated them... quickly... like it was his phone number or something.

Now with his fall, that couldn't have been staged. That whole part of it was just strange to me. He did ask how long he was out cold, but didn't appear any more panicky than he was earlier. So was it really that important to push the button, or did it not matter that the button wasn't pushed? I'm thinking the latter.

The map... what does it mean? It means, "Hey Carlton, let's put this thing on the ceiling for Locke to see, so the Losties online will have 200-page discussion threads on a thousand message boards!"

Greg


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Anyone else think that 'Gale' didn't enter the numbers at all? Obviously he isn't trustworthy but was trying to gain trust in order to escape. Maybe all that happens is that blacklight goes on when the timer runs out and then resets itself.


The producers stated on a PodCast that not entering the numbers has dire consequences. They explicitly stated that they would not let us down by having it do nothing.


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

> The blast doors lower to lock whoever's in the hatch in when a drop occurs. The blast doors reopen when the drop is complete. The countdown on the loudspeakers, as eddyj said, is so that the people in the bunker can get into the computer room so that they won't be locked out of it during the drop time. But, our losties didn't know that, and the speakers were very fuzzy and staticy anyway, from age, apparently. Perhaps the unintelligible announcement on the speakers, prior to Locke fiddling with the wiring was something like, "Prepare for supply drop. Blast doors lowering in 30 seconds.", and then a countdown begins.


But the question comes up, if the blast doors are related to the drop to keep people from coming in/out of the hatch, why not put the blast doors at the entrances so it will keep the people in, and not out of certain parts of the hatch.

My theory:
We have to believe that Desmond did not go outside the hatch. Maybe the blast doors are there to keep Desmond inside the computer room while someone else stocks the place?


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> I think the blast doors lowering and the pushing of the button are totally unrelated.
> 
> The blast doors lower to lock whoever's in the hatch in when a drop occurs. The blast doors reopen when the drop is complete. The countdown on the loudspeakers, as eddyj said, is so that the people in the bunker can get into the computer room so that they won't be locked out of it during the drop time. But, our losties didn't know that, and the speakers were very fuzzy and staticy anyway, from age, apparently. Perhaps the unintelligible announcement on the speakers, prior to Locke fiddling with the wiring was something like, "Prepare for supply drop. Blast doors lowering in 30 seconds.", and then a countdown begins.
> 
> ...


I think they are related. The timer appeared to be stopped when Locke started hearing the loudspeakers. To me, that means that there was a reprieve from pushing the button while the doors were down.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MasterCephus said:


> But the question comes up, if the blast doors are related to the drop to keep people from coming in/out of the hatch, why not put the blast doors at the entrances so it will keep the people in, and not out of certain parts of the hatch.
> 
> My theory:
> We have to believe that Desmond did not go outside the hatch. Maybe the blast doors are there to keep Desmond inside the computer room while someone else stocks the place?


Just like on "Big Brother". They have a lockdown while the crew sets up challenges and restocks the pantry.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> I think they are related. The timer appeared to be stopped when Locke started hearing the loudspeakers. To me, that means that there was a reprieve from pushing the button while the doors were down.


I too thought the clock stopped when Locke went to check the computer...I believe it stopped on 47:00.


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

markz said:


> Just like on "Big Brother". They have a lockdown while the crew sets up challenges and restocks the pantry.


It would seem logical...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jondar said:


> Wish we could have seen it. TiVo was sitting in the "You have received a service update" screen and never recorded it. Grrrrrrr...wife is *not* pleased at all.


You should check the recording history. That screen has been on my TiVo while recording. I doubt there is any correlation between that and not recording.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

crazywater said:


> I thought when Locke gave Gale the numbers to enter he repeated them way to easily only having heard them once...


I agree! That was the first thought that popped into my head. And then he fell and was knocked out; came too; crawled through the vent and STILL remembered them? I'm not buying it.

I think that wasn't his first time hearing those numbers!


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> I agree! That was the first thought that popped into my head. And then he fell and was knocked out; came too; crawled through the vent and STILL remembered them? I'm not buying it.
> 
> I think that wasn't his first time hearing those numbers!


If I recall correctly, there's a a note taped to the computer terminal with the numbers on it.


----------



## durl (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree that the doors closing solely for a shipment drop doesn't add up. I believe there's more to it. Plus, when the doors dropped, it was light outside. The drop had to have happened at night since something like that falling out of the sky in broad daylight would be VERY hard to miss.

Someone had to have drawn the map on the living room side of the door, which means that they did not go into the computer room. It took some time to scribble all that down as well. Those doors seem to come down often and for fairly long periods. Anyway, someone felt the need to try to document things which raises even more questions.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Probably pointing out the obvious, but since no one mentioned it yet....

The plane behind the motel at the airport had the Oceanic logo on its tail.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

nataylor said:


> If I recall correctly, there's a a note taped to the computer terminal with the numbers on it.


Ah....I think you may be right. But keep in mind that he supposedly didn't know the numbers would be taped to the computer when he got there. If it were *me in that position, I would be freaking out to make SURE I remembered them and would have written them somewhere (on my arm or hand) before leaving the room. Or at the very least would have been repeating them over and over.

Of course I'm a blonde, so there ya go. 

I'm so glad that the Lost I grew to love is "back"!


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

Mmm, really good episode! The map being revealed, the supply drop, and Henry Gale getting BUSTED!

But one thing pissed me off....why didn't fake HG just grab the damn weight bar and lever the door up after it dropped on Locke!?!?! 

Matt


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Malum consilium quod mutari non potest - It's a bad plan that can't be changed


When I translated this from latin to english I got the following:

evil deliberation and change not power


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

bigrig said:


> Mmm, really good episode! The map being revealed, the supply drop, and Henry Gale getting BUSTED!
> 
> But one thing pissed me off....why didn't fake HG just grab the damn weight bar and lever the door up after it dropped on Locke!?!?!
> 
> Matt


Because it took the two of them to raise it, and only Locke by himself could only hold it and not raise it, so HG would not have enough strength to raise it at all.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Because it took the two of them to raise it, and only Locke by himself could only hold it and not raise it, so HG would not have enough strength to raise it at all.


Well....he should have at least tried!!  He might've got a crazy adrenaline rush or something.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

pmyers said:


> So if Locke knew that the vent went to the computer....why the heck did he bother releasing that guy and making that promise to him? Couldn't Locke have just gone through the vent himself? That made ZERO since to me.


When the timer had counted down, he was stuck under the door. He had to get Gale to do it.



SeanC said:


> And if Locke knew that the vent was a way to the Dome, then why in the hell did he try to go under the door when that flimsy toolbox was the support?


He wanted to get out quickly and see what the heck was going on. Going under the door, had it worked, would have been a lot faster and easier than going through the vent.

Were we supposed to assume at first that Sawyer was conning Jack? That he was intentionally playing bad, giving Jack confidence, and then raising the stakes, only to win in the end? That's what I assumed at least.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> The producers stated on a PodCast...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If you wouldn't mind, that information should be spoiler tagged.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Probably pointing out the obvious, but since no one mentioned it yet....
> 
> The plane behind the motel at the airport had the Oceanic logo on its tail.


Along the same line, ( small nitpick) did anyone think that the plane landing over the Motel looked weird, like it was CGI? It was a jarring shot to me and I ran it back twice. Just didn't look proportional.

I am guessing they wanted to make sure we knew that it was at the airport as well as showing it was Oceanic Air flight 42  .


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I too thought the clock stopped when Locke went to check the computer...I believe it stopped on 47:00.


No, it was still running. If I remember right, the seconds only counted down after the 4 minute warning buzzer.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Cboath said:


> No, it was still running. If I remember right, the seconds only counted down after the 4 minute warning buzzer.


I know this isn't 24, but was it supposed to be that 43 minutes passed from the time of the static announcement and the alarm going off? I just thought of this and can't remember the sequence of things.

kel


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cboath said:


> No, it was still running. If I remember right, the seconds only counted down after the 4 minute warning buzzer.


Yes, that is correct.

A couple of other observations:

I think that while the supply drop and entering the numbers aren't directly connected, I do think that they are timed so that the people on the ground can't be outside when the drop happens. It's timed close to the button push so that the people know they have to be inside to push the button and then the hatch locks down to prevent them from going out while the plane flies over.

No one has mentioned that the two "hatches" on the map in the 1:00 and 3:00 position are drawn with dotted lines and the numbers have a ? after them. Does this mean that the person who drew the map was only speculating at their existence or does it mean that the bunkers used to be there but are not there any longer?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

teknikel said:


> I know this isn't 24, but was it supposed to be that 43 minutes passed from the time of the static announcement and the alarm going off? I just thought of this and can't remember the sequence of things.
> 
> kel


Yes, 47 minutes passed. Locke probably spent quite a while trying to get out himself before he decided to let HG out of the armory and then it took them a while to get the door pried up. That's not an ubelievable timeline at all.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I too thought the clock stopped when Locke went to check the computer...I believe it stopped on 47:00.


I pretty distincly remember hearing the click of the number flipping over, just prior to John looking at it.

I also am wondering if John's father was Sawyer's Con Man as well.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Isn't there some significance to the eyes? I know they've been discussed on the threads, but i forget what it is. opening the show with right eye, left eye, the tailies found the glass eye at the deserted bunker... the closeup of the mystery drawing on Locke's eye has to have some significance, no?


----------



## DVDerek (Sep 30, 2002)

Henry Gale's Driver's license expired in 2003. I got the following from a quick google search on Minnesota driving statutes:



> The expiration date for each driver's license, other than
> under-21 licenses, is the birthday of the driver in the fourth
> year following the date of issuance of the license.


This means Henry Gale got that license in Minnesota in 1999. Not sure that tells us much, but there it is.


----------



## DVDerek (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm looking at screencaps of various items from the last few shows, and going back 1 episode for a moment here... Take a look at Henry Gale's Map:
http://lost.cubit.net/pics/2x16/balloonMap.jpg

He indicates that the balloon is in a small clearing. Yet when Sayid leads the group to find the balloon he reaches what I remember to be a large open field and then says something like "This is it, there's nothing here."

What's the deal with that?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Lee L said:


> I pretty distincly remember hearing the click of the number flipping over, just prior to John looking at it.


I agree - the screen showed the clock at 47, but it wasn't "frozen" at 47 - that's just the time it was on in that particular scene. Perhaps not so coincidentally, this is not the first time we've seen a scene with Locke and the countdown clock over his shoulder showing 47 minutes. There was an episode earlier this season where we saw the same thing. I believe this is probably an 'easter egg' reference to Alias. The number 47 makes frequent appearances on Alias (another J.J. Abrams show, on which Terry O'Quinn has a role). Mind you, I'm not saying the number 47 is significant here - it's just kind of an internal joke the writers are making.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DVDerek said:


> I'm looking at screencaps of various items from the last few shows, and going back 1 episode for a moment here... Take a look at Henry Gale's Map:
> http://lost.cubit.net/pics/2x16/balloonMap.jpg
> 
> He indicates that the balloon is in a small clearing. Yet when Sayid leads the group to find the balloon he reaches what I remember to be a large open field and then says something like "This is it, there's nothing here."
> ...


It wasn't a large open field, IMO... it was a small clearing.


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

jondar said:


> Wish we could have seen it. TiVo was sitting in the "You have received a service update" screen and never recorded it. Grrrrrrr...wife is *not* pleased at all.


Go to iTunes and download the episode...worth the $1.99...


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> I think they are related. The timer appeared to be stopped when Locke started hearing the loudspeakers. To me, that means that there was a reprieve from pushing the button while the doors were down.


The counter was not stopped.

The counter only counts down seconds when the alarm is sounding. Otherwise it only countdown minutes.

The camera simply briefly panned to the counter to show us how much time was left when the speakers began sounding (47 minutes, IIRC).

So, we know 47 minutes passed between the blast doors closing and the urgent alarm. While the blast doors were down, the counter was running normally.

What we don't know (because we can't trust what he says) is whether fake-Henry pushed the button before the counter expired, after it expired, or not at all.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> I think that while the supply drop and entering the numbers aren't directly connected, I do think that they are timed so that the people on the ground can't be outside when the drop happens. It's timed close to the button push so that the people know they have to be inside to push the button and then the hatch locks down to prevent them from going out while the plane flies over.


Interesting theory.

I think this may be likely.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Since Fake Henry didn't try to escape, I'm guessing that his mission is to get the Losties to trust him.


----------



## fsck_101 (Apr 9, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> I think that while the supply drop and entering the numbers aren't directly connected, I do think that they are timed so that the people on the ground can't be outside when the drop happens. It's timed close to the button push so that the people know they have to be inside to push the button and then the hatch locks down to prevent them from going out while the plane flies over.


Well, except that the hatch is supposed to be manned by 2 people. Only one needs to be inside to enter the numbers...they couldn't really do anything to stop the other person from going outside during the drop.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

durl said:


> Someone had to have drawn the map on the living room side of the door, which means that they did not go into the computer room. It took some time to scribble all that down as well. Those doors seem to come down often and for fairly long periods. Anyway, someone felt the need to try to document things which raises even more questions.


The orientation film strongly recommends that the hatch be manned by 2 people (obviously, it's not good to force 1 person to sleep only in < 108 minute increments).

But, if it was once manned by two people, and the "lockdowns" usually do last through a scheduled button push, and the two people in question knew what the lockdowns were for and/or knew they never lasted more than an hour or so, one could have remained in the living quarters and made the sketch, while the other was in the computer room during a lockdown.

Some more intriguing questions: Why is the sketch made in florescent paint/ink, that's visible only under UV light? And: What's the purpose of the black (UV) light coming on right before the doors raise? Or: Did the black light coming on have nothing to do with the lockdown, but rather was it a result of fake-Henry being late pushing the button?


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Lee L said:


> I also am wondering if John's father was Sawyer's Con Man as well.


Smeek ! 



BeanMeScot said:


> I believe that the con man that destroyed Sawyer's family was really John Locke's Dad!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Somebody mentioned that Sayid's girlfriend was in this episode....who was she?


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

In the drawing, it says, "PRD EVERY 6-8 MONTHS." Maybe that means "parachute ration drop every 6-8 months." Doesn't really help figure anything out though.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Somebody mentioned that Sayid's girlfriend was in this episode....who was she?


The girl whose house Locke was inspecting (he said that her and her husband would be happy there, and she responded that she didn't have a husband). I'm not 100% sure it is Sayid's girl but it certainly could be.


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> Jack knows that, which is why he told Sawyer he would get the guns when he wanted them. He probably hasn't done so yet because for now the situation is more stable just letting Sawyer safeguard the guns. It's a calculated risk because someone else could do this rashly and destabilize the situation.


I took Jack's comment to mean if he wanted the guns, he'd just beat Sawyer again in Poker, not that he knew where they were.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Kinda odd to bury the real Henry Gale with his driver's license.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

crowfan said:


> The girl whose house Locke was inspecting (he said that her and her husband would be happy there, and she responded that she didn't have a husband). I'm not 100% sure it is Sayid's girl but it certainly could be.


Same actress. We have a winnah!

http://www.tv.com/andrea-gabriel/person/29338/summary.html


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

AstroDad said:


> Same actress. We have a winnah!
> 
> http://www.tv.com/andrea-gabriel/person/29338/summary.html


Well that answers that then.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I did love Jack's line to Sawyer about the guns....that was a classic!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

BeanMeScot said:


> Smeek !


Well, the reason I said I was also thinking that was to agree with you.


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

ElVee said:


> I took Jack's comment to mean if he wanted the guns, he'd just beat Sawyer again in Poker, not that he knew where they were.


And probably not specifically even with Poker....it's Jack....he'll find a way.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

A lot of that sounds like Mr Eko to me, except some of it, of course. 

What happened to him by the way?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

ElVee said:


> I took Jack's comment to mean if he wanted the guns, he'd just beat Sawyer again in Poker, not that he knew where they were.


I didn't mean I thought Jack knew where they were, just that he can find out when he needs to. I doubt if Sawyer is dumb enough to risk them in poker per se, particularly after being trounced by Jack. Jack will outsmart him in some other way.


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

LifeIsABeach said:


> while they are stuck sleeping on the beach with nothing. Maybe not everyone knows, but certainly Charlie, Hurley, Ana Lucia, Kate, etc


Hard to get a good nights sleep with that alarm going off every 108 minutes.

/Jack even said to claire that the hatch wasn't a good place for a baby because of the alarm

/PS, I also found this http://www.lordargent.com/temp/lostgate.jpg


----------



## bro1ncos (Aug 2, 2004)

Best map with the words figured out.

http://www.thehatchonline.com/images/dharmadoor.jpg


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

bro1ncos said:


> Best map with the words figured out.
> 
> http://www.thehatchonline.com/images/dharmadoor.jpg





Spoiler



The disease worsesns with the treatment. The remedy is worse than the disease
Wow, that ain't good

Also points out the medical hatch, and "The Baby?" must be Alex


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



"Known final resting place of Magnus Hanso (Black Rock)"


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

What's this diary that everyone's talking about?


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a direct link to the most recent entry:

http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/diary/105434.html


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> The orientation film strongly recommends that the hatch be manned by 2 people (obviously, it's not good to force 1 person to sleep only in < 108 minute increments).
> 
> But, if it was once manned by two people, and the "lockdowns" usually do last through a scheduled button push, and the two people in question knew what the lockdowns were for and/or knew they never lasted more than an hour or so, one could have remained in the living quarters and made the sketch, while the other was in the computer room during a lockdown.
> 
> Some more intriguing questions: Why is the sketch made in florescent paint/ink, that's visible only under UV light? And: What's the purpose of the black (UV) light coming on right before the doors raise? Or: Did the black light coming on have nothing to do with the lockdown, but rather was it a result of fake-Henry being late pushing the button?


Here is my theory of why the sketch was made in florescent paint/ink: The only time the person could write on the walls was when the walls come down obviously. And when the walls come down, the lights go out and the black lights come on (so people can see). They use blacklight because it looks cool on TV obviously. So in order to see what he was writing, he had to use florescent ink.

Ok, then why did he write it on the door that only comes down once in awhile? Maybe he was trying to figure the island out, but didn't want anyone else to see it for fear of being caught. The only time he could work on it was when his partner was locked out in the computer room (or getting the food?).

My question still is this: We know Desmond never left the building right? Wasn't he under the assumption that he couldn't go outside? Then who stocks his shelves with the food that was dropped?

My other questions are the same as always: Where did Desmond go? Where did Michael go? Why doesn't anyone on the island care?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

crowfan said:


> Here's a direct link to the most recent entry:
> 
> http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/diary/105434.html


Cool. How many are there? (ie: how many weeks will it take me to catch up  )

Is there a site that collects all the entries and/or offers a synopsis of what I've missed?


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Not that I know of, but I wouldn't be surprised if there were a dozen . [EDIT: see? ] I read it a bunch during season 1, but I haven't read it in awhile. Actually, I was just looking at that link but I can't navigate to previous pages. I wonder what's up with that?


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

glumlord said:


> When I translated this from latin to english I got the following:
> 
> evil deliberation and change not power


malum consilium quod mutari non potest.

malum = (adj, neuter, nominative, singular) bad, evil
consilium = (noun, neuter, nominative, singular) plan, advice, council, counsel
quod = (relative pronoun, neuter, nominative, singular) which, that
mutari = (verb, present, infinitive, passive) from _mutare_ , to change
non = (adv) not
potest = (verb, present, indicative, active) from _posse_ , to be able

thus...

[An] evil plan that is not able to be changed. [=An evil plan that cannot be changed.]


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Kinda odd to bury the real Henry Gale with his driver's license.


You really think so? If it were in his wallet in his pocket, why would they bother taking it?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

lordargent said:


> Hard to get a good nights sleep with that alarm going off every 108 minutes.
> 
> /Jack even said to claire that the hatch wasn't a good place for a baby because of the alarm
> 
> /PS, I also found this http://www.lordargent.com/temp/lostgate.jpg


You know, I posted virtually the same response to that question last week. But now that I think about it... It's been pointed out here that there are supposed to be at least two people manning the alarm (would the PC term be "peopling"?  ), and it starts out with just single beeps several seconds apart - enough time to enter the code before it even gets to the 3rd, maybe even the 2nd beep. A lot of people could pretty much sleep right through that - so you're really only talking about waking up every 216 minutes. I'd trade that for a comfortable sleeping surface, at least a few nights every week. Most babies don't sleep much more than 108 minutes at a time anyway, and I remember my daughter sleeping through fireworks on the National Mall at less than a year old.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> and I remember my daughter sleeping through fireworks on the National Mall at less than a year old.


Just last night, at 12:30am all 11 of my interconnected smoke detectors went off because one of them was faulty. It took me ~2 minutes to find which one it was and shut them all off. I had to run from detector to detector until I found the one with a red light (in the last kids bedroom that I checked). All 3 of my kids (6, 3 and 5 month) slept through it!!! 

I wasnt totally buying that argument before and now I am totally against it!


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

TR7spyder said:


> Just last night, at 12:30am all 11 of my interconnected smoke detectors went off because one of them was faulty. It took me ~2 minutes to find which one it was and shut them all off. I had to run from detector to detector until I found the one with a red light (in the last kids bedroom that I checked). All 3 of my kids (6, 3 and 5 month) slept through it!!!
> 
> I wasnt totally buying that argument before and now I am totally against it!


it's 6 _years_, 3 _years_, and 5 months, right? 

Yeah, my kids are 10 and 15 and still sleep through house security alarm in the middle of the night (just unlocked windows getting blown open).


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Another vote for Locke's father being the "real" Sawyer that our Sawyer was chasing...

I didn't make the connection between the homeowner and Sayid. Great catch.

Yet again we get a Locke episode with no explanation for how he lost the use of his legs...


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> I think that while the supply drop and entering the numbers aren't directly connected, I do think that they are timed so that the people on the ground can't be outside when the drop happens. It's timed close to the button push so that the people know they have to be inside to push the button and then the hatch locks down to prevent them from going out while the plane flies over.


I thought that too for a while, but then changed my mind. Even if they tried, the person pressing the button wouldn't be hitting it at the same time of the countdown. Sometimes they would hit it with 3 minutes left, other times with 1.5 minutes left. After a span of a few months that would throw things way off.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking at the drawing...

1. "Activity Minimal During Lockdown and Restocking Procedures" This would support the supply drop happening in concordance with the blast doors, and possibly the number punching, as stated before. You could argue they are not necessarily related procedures, however.

2. Things are dated all over the drawing, from as early as 1984, to as late as 2006 (if in fact 01.06.06 refers to a date). Several things to infer from this... Well, we know Desmond was the last person in the hatch, about 3 yrs (2001), so it could be possible that this drawing has more than one author. OR Desmond's missing partner could have originated it and kept it going, which would mean the partner had been there at least since 1984 (16 years, which is about the time Rousseau shipwrecked.)
Also, are the dates a recording of actual history, a predictor/calendar of future events, or someone recording from another source after the fact? Seeing how the crash was 04 (source lost.cubit.net), the 06 date (if it is a date) supports calendar of things to come, so has this drawing been there since 1980, when the film was made? Or it can be a combo.

3. "estimated travel time incompatible with 108. do not attempt to survey".
This would support someone leaving the hatch, despite the "Quarantine" warning. This, along with other notes that seem to imply exploration. 

4. The polar bear comment and all the research comments: this would imply that whoever drew this was in on the study on the island... animal experiments, electromagnetism, weather... While Desmond, and presumably his missing partner, had no idea why they were there other than to push the button, These comments imply the drawer is intimately a part of Dharma. So it's like there are more than one drawer, possibly at different times. The original people, more intimate with Dharma, and afterwards, people they recruited to push the button.

5. someone is really good at Latin.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Cboath said:


> I thought that too for a while, but then changed my mind. Even if they tried, the person pressing the button wouldn't be hitting it at the same time of the countdown. Sometimes they would hit it with 3 minutes left, other times with 1.5 minutes left. After a span of a few months that would throw things way off.


The numbers are entered on a computer - perhaps someone is monitoring them and knows when the button is pressed.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cboath said:


> I thought that too for a while, but then changed my mind. Even if they tried, the person pressing the button wouldn't be hitting it at the same time of the countdown. Sometimes they would hit it with 3 minutes left, other times with 1.5 minutes left. After a span of a few months that would throw things way off.


As Jehma said, I'm sure the button pushes are monitored, so they know down to a four minute window when the button is going to be pushed so they can time the plane to fly over during that window.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Diary spoiler from end of Season 1 diary



Spoiler



I wish I could shove this whole journal in there, but I just ripped out a page with my name, city and state on it - just in case: Janelle Granger Hermosa Beach, CA

So is the Diary writer, at least for season 1, just a throw away character? Cause I don't remember any Janelle from the show


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It will be interesting to see, next week, if anybody saw the parachute drop.


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

pmyers said:


> It will be interesting to see, next week, if anybody saw the parachute drop.





Spoiler



Especially with the preview next week showing everyone storming the drop. Did the secret really get out that fast, or did they see it from the beach??


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> 3. "estimated travel time incompatible with 108. do not attempt to survey".
> This would support someone leaving the hatch, despite the "Quarantine" warning. This, along with other notes that seem to imply exploration.


I wonder if this is somehow in line with "Zeke's" "stay on your part of the island" demand -- if he wants them to stay within the area that could be reached by a single person roaming away from the hatch but still pressing the button, i.e. a bit less than a 54-minute-travel-time "radius" around the hatch.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> I wonder if this is somehow in line with "Zeke's" "stay on your part of the island" demand -- if he wants them to stay within the area that could be reached by a single person roaming away from the hatch but still pressing the button, i.e. a bit less than a 54-minute-travel-time "radius" around the hatch.


Depends who wrote it...
If it was a Dharma person, then yeah, it's like a rule or edict

If it was a button pushing drone, then it would be driven by the fear or need to push the button.. "Can't go too far, need to push button"


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I think I've read every post, but I might have missed a few...

Anyway, I think most of the drawing might have been done during a very extended lockdown that occurred at the time of the "Accident". A few people trapped in the room with only the blacklight. The blunk of the drawing might have been them trying to get a handle on their situation.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Cboath said:


> I thought that too for a while, but then changed my mind. Even if they tried, the person pressing the button wouldn't be hitting it at the same time of the countdown. Sometimes they would hit it with 3 minutes left, other times with 1.5 minutes left. After a span of a few months that would throw things way off.


They've shown us enough detail of the counter in previous episodes that we've previously determined that pressing the button resets the counter, but the counter doesn't begin counting down again until the _previous 108 minute interval expires._

In other words, the counter times _precisely 108 minute intervals_. The button must be pushed within the last 3 minutes of each interval.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

This is the second time Locke's almost been reparalyzed.

BTW, if I were Locke, I would've gone to the bank, got the $700K, and just kept it all. No real need to give any of it over to the scumbag.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

Fish Man said:


> They've shown us enough detail of the counter in previous episodes that we've previously determined that pressing the button resets the counter, but the counter doesn't begin counting down again until the _previous 108 minute interval expires._
> 
> In other words, the counter times _precisely 108 minute intervals_. The button must be pushed within the last 3 minutes of each interval.


Fair enough. Please disregard my last post... Looks like I overthunk it.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> This is the second time Locke's almost been reparalyzed.
> 
> BTW, if I were Locke, I would've gone to the bank, got the $700K, and just kept it all. No real need to give any of it over to the scumbag.


Simply go to the guy named Pain or whatever and say. Yeah I saw him, I am meeting him at this Motel to talk about something, no idea what.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

I didn't see this anywhere else in the thread, but are we even 100% sure that Henry entered the numbers? For all we know, we just saw what happens when you don't enter the numbers. Lots of scary noises, the blast doors go back up....etc. Maybe right after that there's a message on the computer saying "congrats on passing the test, don't tell your partner, we just dropped a bunch of supplies outside, you should leave and never come back". And then the counter starts up again........


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jubrand said:


> I didn't see this anywhere else in the thread, but are we even 100% sure that Henry entered the numbers? For all we know, we just saw what happens when you don't enter the numbers. Lots of scary noises, the blast doors go back up....etc. Maybe right after that there's a message on the computer saying "congrats on passing the test, don't tell your partner, we just dropped a bunch of supplies outside, you should leave and never come back". And then the counter starts up again........


I think someone mentioned that we have zero clue what HG actually did do out there.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> I think someone mentioned that we have zero clue what HG actually did do out there.


several times 



wmcbrine said:


> BTW, if I were Locke, I would've gone to the bank, got the $700K, and just kept it all. No real need to give any of it over to the scumbag.


Yeah, but that's part of the dysfunction that is Locke... he has an overbearing, pathological need to please and gain acceptance from his father, at risk of his life and the woman he loves.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> several times


Maybe that we don't know what he did out there, but it certainly sounds like we're assuming that he entered the numbers.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

My TiVo crashed (again) and I had to download this episode. Could someone recap the previews (in spoilers of course)? The previews don't get included with the download.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Simply go to the guy named Pain or whatever and say. Yeah I saw him, I am meeting him at this Motel to talk about something, no idea what.


:up:

That's what he _should have done._ The scumbag surely deserves it.

However,

As bruinfan notes above:



> Yeah, but that's part of the dysfunction that is Locke... he has an overbearing, pathological need to please and gain acceptance from his father, at risk of his life and the woman he loves.


Yup, Locke's father has him completely at his mercy.

BTW, count me in as *loving* the theory that Locke's father is "the real Sawyer!" :up:


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

jubrand said:


> Maybe that we don't know what he did out there, but it certainly sounds like we're assuming that he entered the numbers.


I, for one, have stated that I don't have a clue if he entered the numbers or not.

The UV (black) lights coming on may have been an indication that he was at least late entering the numbers (or didn't enter them at all). Or, the black lights may have been part of the blast door's reopening sequence. I don't think we have any clue as to whether he entered them or not.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

DancnDude said:


> Anyone else think that 'Gale' didn't enter the numbers at all? Obviously he isn't trustworthy but was trying to gain trust in order to escape. Maybe all that happens is that blacklight goes on when the timer runs out and then resets itself.





jubrand said:


> Maybe that we don't know what he did out there, but it certainly sounds like we're assuming that he entered the numbers.


well, at least one person did


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

My friends and I discussed this at work, came up with a set of theories.

The entire island is some sort of "black" project for the military. Each facility is responsible for a different sort of experiment.

1) One facility was responsible for medical experiments on humans. Essentially this facility was trying to create a super soldier. Claires baby was being injected with the materials from this experiment. The others "the real others, not zekes others", are discards from this experiment. The "incident" probably has something to do with their escape. These experiments explain why they are able to move so easily and quietly through the forest, and why they are stronger than others (think Ethan Rom).

2) Another facility is responsible for anti air weapons research. This is where the "security system" lives. The security system brings down anything that comes too close to the island (airliners, propeller planes, hell, even hot air balloons). This is essentially where the black smoke and the "creature" are coming from. I'm guessing that there was some sort of malfunction here which caused the destruction of another facility (the one next to the medical "staff" building).

3) Another facility is responsible for anti sea weapons research. This is where the mechanical shark like things come from. And these are responsible for taking out ships. (and is also where the cable goes into the water). That facility is getting power/networking from something else on the island.

4) Regarding the drop: The only way for the plane to make the supply drop safely is to shut down the main power on the island. This disables the security system and allows the plane to fly over and make the drop without being taken out. The blast doors dropping is just a side effect of shutting off the power. Once the plane has made the drop safely, and power is restored, the blast doors withdraw.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

lordargent said:


> ...4) Regarding the drop: The only way for the plane to make the supply drop safely is to shut down the main power on the island. This disables the security system and allows the plane to fly over and make the drop without being taken out. The blast doors dropping is just a side effect of shutting off the power. Once the plane has made the drop safely, and power is restored, the blast doors withdraw.


except they didn't loose power. The computer was still on, the alarm still sounded, and they still had lights, even if they were flickering.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jubrand said:


> Maybe that we don't know what he did out there, but it certainly sounds like we're assuming that he entered the numbers.


It was speculated earlier that perhaps he didn't enter the numbers, but someone else countered that with information from the producers in a podcast stating that 


Spoiler



not pushing the button will definitely lead to a catostrophic event and that they wouldn't abuse the trust of the viewers by having it not result in anything.


(I put it in spoilers simply because someone else requested that this information be spoilerized. I personally don't think it needs to be.)


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> except they didn't loose power. The computer was still on, the alarm still sounded, and they still had lights, even if they were flickering.


My interpretation of the flickering lights is _precisely_ that the blast doors closing coincided (for whatever reason) with a loss of "main power" (wherever the heck power comes from on the island) and the bunker was running on some sort of emergency backup power during that time. The backup generator would easily be old and in need of maintianence. Hence, the flickering lights.

Indeed, I'm intrigued by the theory that a loss of "main" power results in the blast doors closing, for whatever reason.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Is it in bad taste for the Lost website to advertise airfares from California to Australia?


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

durl said:


> Plus, when the doors dropped, it was light outside. The drop had to have happened at night since something like that falling out of the sky in broad daylight would be VERY hard to miss.


It was night. That window you saw when the blast doors opened had an artificial light behind it. That issue was covered...I think possibly in Locke's conversation with Desmond in the first couple episodes of this season.


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

pmyers said:


> except they didn't loose power. The computer was still on, the alarm still sounded, and they still had lights, even if they were flickering.


Well, I was saying main power. I was thinking along the lines of what Fish Man said.

Main power shuts off, it switches to backup power. Some systems get shut off (too big of a drain on the backup power). But critical systems would be connected to the backup power (the computer terminal).

Lights flicker, and then go to "emergency" lighting. (which is purple black lighting in this case, rather than the cliched red lights that we normally see in sci-fi shows).

Blast doors either come down due to a loss of power, or come down as part of a CYOA situation (IE, you wouldn't want to have power get cut, and then not be able to lower the blast doors. So if the power goes out, the blast doors get dropped just in case).

Hmm, now that I think about it, what if there is UV sensitive paint in the hallways so that the black lights light up an escape route?

/come to think of it, the main power was cut off at work a few months ago (we're in the process of building a new building, and something went wacky). Backup generator kicked in.

We lost all of the lights in our offices, elevators shut down, desktop computers went out.

BUT hallway lights and emergency exit lights were still functioning, and the telephones were still operating, and so was the data center.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Is it in bad taste for the Lost website to advertise airfares from California to Australia?


No.
Sydney to Los Angeles would be in bad taste though.....


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm sorta thinking maybe Fake Gale DIDN'T press the button. I think its conceivable that the power outage could have affected the countdown sequence (i.e. shut off whatever it is that powers up when the button isn't pressed). Wouldn't explain the reset of the numbers, but it did seem like Henry was a bit too far away to shimmy through the vent and get to the computer in time.

Just a thought.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

lordargent said:


> My friends and I discussed this at work, came up with a set of theories.
> 
> The entire island is some sort of "black" project for the military. Each facility is responsible for a different sort of experiment.
> 
> ...


Definitely intrigues me!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

lordargent said:


> Well, I was saying main power. I was thinking along the lines of what Fish Man said.
> 
> Main power shuts off, it switches to backup power. Some systems get shut off (too big of a drain on the backup power). But critical systems would be connected to the backup power (the computer terminal).
> 
> ...


At the hospital I work for, we have generators for power outages. Everything plugged into a red outlet runs off the emergency power. Non-essential equipment gets plugged into regular power. Emergency lighting, life support equipment, all computer servers, etc are pluuged into emergency power.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> It was night. That window you saw when the blast doors opened had an artificial light behind it. That issue was covered...I think possibly in Locke's conversation with Desmond in the first couple episodes of this season.


Sorry, but it WAS daytime when the blast doors closed.

Locke ran to slide the prybar under the blast door, and in the next scene we see Jack on the beach, watching Sawyer, Hruley, and Kate playing poker. Jack is then dragged into the game and we eventually cut back to the hatch. It was definitely daylight. Could have been close to dusk, but the beach scenes looked pretty bright to me.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Ok, I have read all the posts (thanks everyone for the great links and discussion of the hatch map) and I was wondering what people thought about this: When Fake Gale woke up/came to, he said, "How long was I...." and Locke was all, "Just go...hurry!" 
So do you think Fake Gale was worried he may have passed out and the Losties may have done something to him? He seemed pretty panicked to me!
..And did anyone else think/hope Walt was going to contact Locke through the computer? The cursor definitely looked different to me!


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I found Walt!

A rich family adopted him on "My Name is Earl."


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

drew2k said:


> Sorry, but it WAS daytime when the blast doors closed.
> 
> Locke ran to slide the prybar under the blast door, and in the next scene we see Jack on the beach, watching Sawyer, Hruley, and Kate playing poker. Jack is then dragged into the game and we eventually cut back to the hatch. It was definitely daylight. Could have been close to dusk, but the beach scenes looked pretty bright to me.


What difference does it make? It's not like the persons in the hatch could see the delivery anyway.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> MickeS said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda odd to bury the real Henry Gale with his driver's license.
> ...


Because it could probably come in handy. Who the hell buries a guy with his wallet - especially if you intend to assume his identity?


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

BriGuy20 said:


> I found Walt!
> 
> A rich family adopted him on "My Name is Earl."


LOL!


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

Regina said:


> Ok, I have read all the posts (thanks everyone for the great links and discussion of the hatch map) and I was wondering what people thought about this: When Fake Gale woke up/came to, he said, "How long was I...." and Locke was all, "Just go...hurry!" So do you think Fake Gale was worried he may have passed out and the Losties may have done something to him? He seemed pretty panicked to me!


I had a completely different take -- I thought that he had faked the fall and wasn't actually 'out'. It seemed liked that slip was a little too 'neat'.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

BriGuy20 said:


> I found Walt!
> 
> A rich family adopted him on "My Name is Earl."


There's a rich family on MNIE?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

MickeS said:


> What difference does it make? It's not like the persons in the hatch could see the delivery anyway.


Well, it's as different as night and day.


----------



## eugene82 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hard to say. I'm leaning towards believing he did not. I simply don't believe he had time and even if he did, would not that hard fall have caused him to be rather


----------



## eugene82 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have to agree with you since i just watched that again. It seemed very faked. Which begs to ask, "What does the fake Gale allreally know about the hatch? He certainly is a rather quick speaker as he quoted the numbers back to Locke and never asked if they were indeed correct. He seemed to know more than he should.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi.

What is this?


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

danterner said:


> I agree - the screen showed the clock at 47, but it wasn't "frozen" at 47 - that's just the time it was on in that particular scene. Perhaps not so coincidentally, this is not the first time we've seen a scene with Locke and the countdown clock over his shoulder showing 47 minutes. There was an episode earlier this season where we saw the same thing. I believe this is probably an 'easter egg' reference to Alias. The number 47 makes frequent appearances on Alias (another J.J. Abrams show, on which Terry O'Quinn has a role). Mind you, I'm not saying the number 47 is significant here - it's just kind of an internal joke the writers are making.


Interesting point. 47 is a cool number because it's a prime number. If you recall there were originally 47 survivors from the front of the plane. When the one woman drowned they were down to 46. I'm not sure if Ethan brought them back to 47 or not.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

eugene82 said:


> I have to agree with you since i just watched that again. It seemed very faked. Which begs to ask, "What does the fake Gale allreally know about the hatch? He certainly is a rather quick speaker as he quoted the numbers back to Locke and never asked if they were indeed correct. He seemed to know more than he should.


For something fake, he sure hit that wall pretty stinkin' hard, and that floor, pretty stinkin' hard.

Nah, it was real. He might have staged it but the execution was real, and I'm presuming his passing out was real.

I re-watched it with my wife a few minutes ago, and I'm thinking Gale knows something is happening and is afraid. Here's why.

* While still locked up, he's sounding nervous for Locke's benefit... but why is he LOOKING nervous? Eyes bugging out, darting left and right. Yes, it may have been for our benefit, but I think we can give the writers & director (aside: is it the same Stephen Williams from 21 Jump Street & X-Files?) more credit than that. I think he's really nervous, but for what, we just don't know.

* We use the same style shelves where I work, those things stand 3 feet above my head. He fell 9 feet... you can see his foot slip, his body goes flying, and he hits the wall, THEN hits the floor. I can believe he was knocked out cold, and remember, his shoulder's hurt. He's been in there at least a week, maybe longer, but that shoulder can't be THAT healed. I say a week because it was a two-day walk to the parachute and back, so that's 4 days... and there could easily have been 3 or 4 days before they went looking for it.

Locke's "dad" is right, though. Helen's gorgeous! Poor, poor Locke. I'm with the others, I think the Nip/Tuck guy (Payne) puts him in the chair.

Greg


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

gchance said:


> Locke's "dad" is right, though. Helen's gorgeous! Poor, poor Locke. Greg


Peg Bundy's gorgeous? Isn't that stretching it a bit? Or a lot? I'll give you personality and character, but looks? Come on!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Once again (as usual) the Canadian promo for next week's episode was very different from the ABC version.

Here's a recap. Bewarned, thar be spoilers...


Spoiler



Promo starts with a shot of Gale tied up with his arms spread out and tied to the wall. Sayid and Ana-Lucia are in the room interrogating him.

SAYID: "How many of you are there?"

GALE: "If I tell you about them, you have no idea what he'll do."

ANA-LUCIA: "The guy with the beard?"

GALE: "Him? He's no one, nothing."

SAYID: "How many of you are there!?!"

GALE: "You don't understand."

SAYID: "Understand this..." (Pulls out gun and points it at Gale)

ANA-LUCIA: "Hey."

SAYID: "You have three seconds to answer my question. One..." (Gale looks helplessly toward Ana-Lucia)

GALE: (whimpering) "He'll kill me."

SAYID: "I'll kill you." (Cocks gun)

SAYID: "Two."

ANA-LUCIA: "Sayid!" (Gale cowers)

GALE: (pleading) "I am not a bad person!"

SAYID: "Three."

Screen goes white and we hear a gunshot. Fade to black.


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

audioscience said:


> Interesting point. 47 is a cool number because it's a prime number. If you recall there were originally 47 survivors from the front of the plane. When the one woman drowned they were down to 46. I'm not sure if Ethan brought them back to 47 or not.


It's also the atomic number for argentum (silver).

/my real life initials are AG
/was good at chemistry
/nuff said


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

balboa dave said:


> Peg Bundy's gorgeous? Isn't that stretching it a bit? Or a lot? I'll give you personality and character, but looks? Come on!


Without the "Klingon head" giant teased high-rise Peggy Bundy hairdo, and the perpetual wearing of florescent or leopard skin print spandex pants with stiletto heels, yes. Katey Sagal is an exceptionally attractive woman, in a very real "lady next door" kind of way.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

getbak said:


> Once again (as usual) the Canadian promo for next week's episode was very different from the ABC version.
> 
> Here's a recap. Bewarned, thar be spoilers...


Hmmm...somehow, that seems almost exactly like what I saw (Detroit, MI). The only part that didn't sound familiar to me was


Spoiler



ANA-LUCIA: "The guy with the beard?"

GALE: "Him? He's no one, nothing."


----------



## ogden2k (Jun 5, 2004)

Is there a map or matrix showing everyone's direct/indirect afflilation with eachother? Such as Desmond and Jack, Jack's father and Sawyer, etc.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

There was one started with the core characters, but it was never kept up or included any secondary characters: link


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

55391 - Henry Gales zip code 

5+5+3+9+1 = 23 wooo


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

balboa dave said:


> Peg Bundy's gorgeous? Isn't that stretching it a bit? Or a lot? I'll give you personality and character, but looks? Come on!


Peg Bundy's NOT gorgeous. Helen is. At least, she looked great in this episode.

So to reiterate... Peg != gorgeous, Helen == nice.

Greg


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Of course All American Hero Boy Jack is a poker shark too. He's so perfect I'm surprised we're not blinded by the gleam from his teeth when he opens his mouth. I bet he doesn't step on ants either.


I thought Locke's girlfriend was COLD! when she just drove away with him still on one knee. I know how Locke got paralyzed - he kicked himself in the ass one time too many.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

BriGuy20 said:


> I found Walt!
> 
> A rich family adopted him on "My Name is Earl."


yeah...and apparently he's aging quite quickly!


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> And: What's the purpose of the black (UV) light coming on right before the doors raise? Or: Did the black light coming on have nothing to do with the lockdown, but rather was it a result of fake-Henry being late pushing the button?


I'm wondering if the original Hatch dwellers were told that the UV lighting was part of a sterilization procedure while the supplies were delivered. I'm surprised it wasn't mentioned in the orientation video, unless that was also snipped, accidentally or purposefully.

Also, my main disappointment in this episode was that not-Henry's dialog at the end of the previous episode turned out not to be true. I was expecting an ambush, and expected that Ana-Lucia would be killed in the ambush, since she didn't manage to get the gun from Charlie. It would have been wonderful.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Did anyone catch the Wizard of Oz reference when the fake Henry Gale came back after entering the numbers and Locke was laying on the floor saying

"you came back, you came back!"

I was expecting to see Toto at any moment


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

Well, the name "Henry Gale" itself is from The Wizard of Oz, after all.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

tanstaafl said:


> Well, the name "Henry Gale" itself is from The Wizard of Oz, after all.


My point exactly :up:


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

thenightfly42 said:


> I'm wondering if the original Hatch dwellers were told that the UV lighting was part of a sterilization procedure while the supplies were delivered. I'm surprised it wasn't mentioned in the orientation video, unless that was also snipped, accidentally or purposefully.


I have read almost 200 posts, and I'm really surprised that this hasn't come up until now. My first thought at the UV lighting was to sterilize the place after someone went out to get the supplies. They we told that the bunker (hatch) was under quarantine, right.

This does not explain why the living quarters were given a UV treatment though. Since the blast doors are down at the time, there is little chance of the infection reaching that deep into the hatch. The areas that would be contaminated when the outer door was open would be the only areas that would need the UV lights. We don't even know if any other places in the hatch had UV lighting.

If the "infection" was airborne, then it could move through the ducts, but they did NOT have UV lighting in them, which would be necessary to sterilize the whole bunker.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> I have read almost 200 posts, and I'm really surprised that this hasn't come up until now. My first thought at the UV lighting was to sterilize the place after someone went out to get the supplies. They we told that the bunker (hatch) was under quarantine, right.
> 
> This does not explain why the living quarters were given a UV treatment though. Since the blast doors are down at the time, there is little chance of the infection reaching that deep into the hatch. The areas that would be contaminated when the outer door was open would be the only areas that would need the UV lights. We don't even know if any other places in the hatch had UV lighting.
> 
> If the "infection" was airborne, then it could move through the ducts, but they did NOT have UV lighting in them, which would be necessary to sterilize the whole bunker.


UV lighting sterilizes a place??


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

LordKronos said:


> Hmmm...somehow, that seems almost exactly like what I saw (Detroit, MI). The only part that didn't sound familiar to me was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


yea, sounded like what i remember seeing in the DC area's feed.


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

Regina said:


> Ok, I have read all the posts (thanks everyone for the great links and discussion of the hatch map) and I was wondering what people thought about this: When Fake Gale woke up/came to, he said, "How long was I...." and Locke was all, "Just go...hurry!"
> So do you think Fake Gale was worried he may have passed out and the Losties may have done something to him? He seemed pretty panicked to me!
> ..And did anyone else think/hope Walt was going to contact Locke through the computer? The cursor definitely looked different to me!


i was thinking that "henry" did actually pass out, and his panicked reaction upon waking reflected his knowledge of the outcome of not pushing the button.


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

audioscience said:


> Interesting point. 47 is a cool number because it's a prime number. If you recall there were originally 47 survivors from the front of the plane. When the one woman drowned they were down to 46. I'm not sure if Ethan brought them back to 47 or not.


well, clare's baby certainly would have brought them back to 47, but we would still have to account for shannon and boone and everyone else who's died along the way. maybe the tailies bring the number back up to 47?


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

gchance said:


> For something fake, he sure hit that wall pretty stinkin' hard, and that floor, pretty stinkin' hard.
> 
> Nah, it was real. He might have staged it but the execution was real, and I'm presuming his passing out was real.
> 
> ...


all good points. i'm still wondering though what "henry's" specialty is. i think all of the others probably have some area of specialization (remember ethan's medically trained). i'm guessing it's not meteorology or medicine, but maybe something to do with esp -- he reads personalities incredibly well (i.e., his ability to antagonize locke and jack).


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> Without the "Klingon head" giant teased high-rise Peggy Bundy hairdo, and the perpetual wearing of florescent or leopard skin print spandex pants with stiletto heels, yes. Katey Sagal is an exceptionally attractive woman, in a very real "lady next door" kind of way.


i just envision leela from futurama any time she speaks.


----------



## e11m1c (Mar 30, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> 55391 - Henry Gales zip code
> 
> 5+5+3+9+1 = 23 wooo


i was trying to make the zip code make sense


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

e11m1c said:


> i was trying to make the zip code make sense


I was listening/watching the podcast from Lost Podcast (not the ABC one) and on a video iPod, or iTunes, they show screenshots (on the iPod it's kinda cool seeing it during a podcast) and they showed/talked about the license.

The town he is from has a population of about 3,000 and change.

I'm assuming they just found a town where the zip code added up to one of the numbers, that's all, nothing more.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

LifeIsABeach said:


> What I could never understand is why everyone else on the island is okay just a few people having a bed, music, a stationary bike, weights, etc while they are stuck sleeping on the beach with nothing. Maybe not everyone knows, but certainly Charlie, Hurley, Ana Lucia, Kate, etc all know. Even Sawyer does not seem to care. At least Kate asked to take a shower this week. Did Jack lie or are the pipes really busted? If Kate wanted to take a show I would get them fixed toot sweet.


Or better yet Jack coulda said, "Kate, wanna come help me get my pipes cleaned?"


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

I was wondering if the supply-drop was for the whole island or just the swan bunker. It seems like they would do all the bunkers at once, thus the need for the lockdown until all the drops had been made.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I rewatched last night. I didn't notice that Kate was with them in the bunker during the last scene with "Henry". She was looking pretty surprised to say the least.

I loved Hurley's comment about being out of the loop. A great idea for a recap episode would be to have everybody sitting around a fire and sharing everything they know. So far it seems that nobody tells anybody anything.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

milo99 said:


> UV lighting sterilizes a place??


A blacklight, not so much. Focused high power lamps, yes. Googling reveals: UV lamps used for germicidal disinfection produces light at a wavelength of 253.7 nanometers (2,537 Angstrom units). At this wavelength, UV light can destroy up to 99.99% of all bacteria, protozoa, viruses, molds, algae and other microbes. This includes such waterborne diseases as: E.coli, hepatitis, cholera, dysentery, typhoid fever as well as many others.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

e11m1c said:


> all good points. i'm still wondering though what "henry's" specialty is. i think all of the others probably have some area of specialization (remember ethan's medically trained). i'm guessing it's not meteorology or medicine, but maybe something to do with esp -- he reads personalities incredibly well (i.e., his ability to antagonize locke and jack).


You mean psychology?


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

As a Minnesotan, I'm just amazed that they pronounced Wayzata properly.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

stark said:


> As a Minnesotan, I'm just amazed that they pronounced Wayzata properly.


I know it is just conincidence, but I did a mapquest of Wayzata, and right in the center near the water is *Gale Road*.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

stark said:


> As a Minnesotan, I'm just amazed that they pronounced Wayzata properly.


I grew up in Minnetonka, MN. 

I saw "Wayzata" on the driver's license, but I don't recall anyone saying it out loud.

Who actually said, "Wayzata"?

BTW: That zip code is really for Wayzata. The town he was from was probably picked so that the digits of the zip code could add up like they did!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Well this could be fan made but if it is it is done well. It is another Dharma video that has shown up...


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

balboa dave said:


> A blacklight, not so much. Focused high power lamps, yes. Googling reveals: UV lamps used for germicidal disinfection produces light at a wavelength of 253.7 nanometers (2,537 Angstrom units). At this wavelength, UV light can destroy up to 99.99% of all bacteria, protozoa, viruses, molds, algae and other microbes. This includes such waterborne diseases as: E.coli, hepatitis, cholera, dysentery, typhoid fever as well as many others.


And it would look rather a lot like a blacklight, by which I mean anything that would fluoresce under a black light would do so under UV light.

I am thinking that what Locke saw was UV lamps for sterilization. Yes, I know they REALLY were black lights, but in the story... in the television world of Lost, they were UV lamps.

Or not...


----------



## eugene82 (Mar 31, 2006)

JYoung said:


> You mean psychology?


That was one of Dharmas initiatives. Psychology.........


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

milo99 said:


> UV lighting sterilizes a place??


High intensity UV light messes with the DNA of cells. In a single celled organism, that generally means death. In a multi celled organism (a human, for instance) it generally means the death of a cell, or, it could result in mutations. That's generally how we get skin cancer from sunlight (remember sunscreen is rated by how well it protects from ultraviolet light, ditto for sunglasses).

I don't know if a UV fluorescent bulb is a strong enough emission source for sterilization.



Church AV Guy said:


> And it would look rather a lot like a blacklight, by which I mean anything that would fluoresce under a black light would do so under UV light. Or not...


A "black light" and a "UV light" are one and the same.



wikipedia said:


> Black light (also known as Wood's light) is the common name for a lamp emitting almost entirely long wave ultraviolet radiation and very little visible light


----------



## eugene82 (Mar 31, 2006)

Guess I had my eyes on his hands holding onto the shelf. Even seemed he has on hand on it just befor the head did take a ugly hit yet never bounced . Eugene


gchance said:


> For something fake, he sure hit that wall pretty stinkin' hard, and that floor, pretty stinkin' hard.
> 
> Nah, it was real. He might have staged it but the execution was real, and I'm presuming his passing out was real.
> 
> ...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Because it could probably come in handy. Who the hell buries a guy with his wallet - especially if you intend to assume his identity?


Didn't they bury the Marshall wiyh his wallet??


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Didn't they bury the Marshall wiyh his wallet??


Yes, but they had little to no malicious intent. It's not like they were planning on having someone usurp his identity and then use the burial spot as part of a cover story ...


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

MitchO said:


> Yes, but they had little to no malicious intent. It's not like they were planning on having someone usurp his identity and then use the burial spot as part of a cover story ...


When the real Gale was burried who's to say that there was any malicious intent at all? Maybe he just died in the crash and they buried him years ago and the fake Gale decided to use him as a cover up.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow - that almost implies that they have dossiers on people who crash on the island. Otherwise, how would they remember who Henry Gale was and where he was from?

I too am stuck a little bit on the whole wallet thing. I understand the Marshall taking one with him on his dirt nap, but really, how many round-the-world balloon travellers wear their wallet with them? Did he bring his car keys too? Loose change, maybe?

I would understand if they found a waterproof pouch, possibly on board the balloon, containing ID and passport(s). Perhaps this is just a plot device designed to expose fake-Henry and has no other real meaning. Perhaps.

Under the is-this-trivia-or-not column: why does the balloon have a smiley-face on it?

I find it amusing that despite all of the Wizard of Oz mentions, it turns out that there really *was* a Henry Gale riding a balloon. Just not a 5'7" white guy.


----------



## jfjellstad (May 6, 2002)

Delta13 said:


> Wow - that almost implies that they have dossiers on people who crash on the island. Otherwise, how would they remember who Henry Gale was and where he was from?


Why would they need to remember who Henry Gale was and where he was from? All they really need to remember was where the balloon and grave is. Everything else could be a lie. How would anyone be able to check?


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Umm, because he said he was Henry Gale from Minnesota. Which is also apparently the name and home of the dead guy in the grave. Somebody remembered or its one heck of a coincidence, even for this island.

And, well, Sayid checked. Clearly they didn't keep the drivers license on file at Others HQ ...


----------



## Charon2 (Nov 1, 2001)

My big problem with this episode is that the real Gale used what looks like a fairly conventional hot air balloon to cross an Ocean. Most of the trans-oceanic balloons seem to be far fancier, nearly like giant weather balloons with a pressurized capsule beneath them.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Charon2 said:


> My big problem with this episode is that the real Gale used what looks like a fairly conventional hot air balloon to cross an Ocean.


And we know it wasn't a short trip from a nearby resort because ... the phony Gale said something different? I'm not a Lost junkie, but does everybody always tell the truth on this show?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Redux said:


> And we know it wasn't a short trip from a nearby resort because ... the phony Gale said something different? I'm not a Lost junkie, but does everybody always tell the truth on this show?


The point is that they are in the middle of the South Pacific. When you fly a balloon, you don't always have control of where the wind is going to take you and where you're going to land. Therefore, a balloon that would be travelling in that area would likely be one of those that are fully equipped for such things rather than the standard wicker basket and regular-sized balloon.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Delta13 said:


> Wow - that almost implies that they have dossiers on people who crash on the island. Otherwise, how would they remember who Henry Gale was and where he was from?


In the episode "The Hunting Party", Mr Friendly knew the names and a variety of details about each "lostie" in the hunting party, and about Michael and Walt too.

They also seemed to know a lot about Claire when they abducted her.

We have evidence that they do indeed have dossiers on the losties, it would stand to reason they'd have them on others who crash on the island too.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Delta13 said:


> Wow - that almost implies that they have dossiers on people who crash on the island. Otherwise, how would they remember who Henry Gale was and where he was from?
> 
> I too am stuck a little bit on the whole wallet thing. I understand the Marshall taking one with him on his dirt nap, but really, how many round-the-world balloon travellers wear their wallet with them? Did he bring his car keys too? Loose change, maybe?
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't you take your wallet? If you had to make an emergency landing somewhere due to sickness or mechanical failure you'd want to have both identification and some way to get access to money, right? 
Same holds if Gale's original trip wasn't intended to be round trip, or if he had planned a stopover somewhere before he returned home - they don't give you free margaritas just because you drive a big, fancy ballon, ya know!


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Charon2 said:


> My big problem with this episode is that the real Gale used what looks like a fairly conventional hot air balloon to cross an Ocean. Most of the trans-oceanic balloons seem to be far fancier, nearly like giant weather balloons with a pressurized capsule beneath them.


First of all, that was fake-Henry's story. We don't know the real Henry's story. Real-Henry could have been doing little day trips around the world for all we know and then one day the weather started getting rough and the smiley balloon was tossed. If not for the courage of Henry Gale, it wouldn't be on Lost.

Sorry.

kel


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Well this could be fan made but if it is it is done well. It is another Dharma video that has shown up...


Ummm...so, is this legit?


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

I think it is a fan production. Here's another one...

http://www.thetailsection.com/procedure.swf


----------



## eugene82 (Mar 31, 2006)

Has anyone compared Henry Gale to Claires boyfriend Thomas from season 1. There is a remarkable similarity. I've even heard that Thomas may be Gales nephew.
Just an opinion.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Delta13 said:


> Under the is-this-trivia-or-not column: why does the balloon have a smiley-face on it?


That was a detail included in fakeGale's description of the balloon to Sayid or Ana Lucia.

But am I wrong in recalling that the supply drop also included a happy face on the parachute? I'll have to go back and check ... maybe it's a clever WalMart marketing ploy ...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Charon2 said:


> My big problem with this episode is that the real Gale used what looks like a fairly conventional hot air balloon to cross an Ocean. Most of the trans-oceanic balloons seem to be far fancier, nearly like giant weather balloons with a pressurized capsule beneath them.


And the location of the Black Rock makes sense?
Perhaps the same force affected the balloon too?


----------



## Charon2 (Nov 1, 2001)

JYoung said:


> And the location of the Black Rock makes sense?
> Perhaps the same force affected the balloon too?


Let's not try bringing logic into a Lost thread. 
Seriously, that is a good point. As teknikel pointed out, it could have been a strong wind that tossed him way off course.
We also don't know for sure how far from the mainland they are. They were a long ways from mainland when they turned around, but who know how far they made it back to China or major island that would be big enough to try to use a hot air balloon.
I wonder if the real Henry Gale had a wife and she is now with the Others (the Gale Others anyhow if they are different then Mr Friendly Others).


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

JYoung said:


> And the location of the Black Rock makes sense?
> Perhaps the same force affected the balloon too?


I tried to click on the link in your .sig but I got an error:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function session_id() in /usr/home/jyoung/gallery/session.php on line 47


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

audioscience said:


> When the real Gale was burried who's to say that there was any malicious intent at all? Maybe he just died in the crash and they buried him years ago and the fake Gale decided to use him as a cover up.


 A better cover up would have been--I was with my buddy, Henry Gale in our balloon and burried him.... Then his story would've held up. He could have used any name for himself. Maybe the "Him" he's afraid of gave not-Henry bad info to use for his story when he sent him out just to see what would happen.


----------



## jfjellstad (May 6, 2002)

Delta13 said:


> Umm, because he said he was Henry Gale from Minnesota. Which is also apparently the name and home of the dead guy in the grave. Somebody remembered or its one heck of a coincidence, even for this island.
> 
> And, well, Sayid checked. Clearly they didn't keep the drivers license on file at Others HQ ...


So they just need to memorize two informations (who you are and where you are from, if you get caught). Hardly a dossier.


----------



## jfjellstad (May 6, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> In the episode "The Hunting Party", Mr Friendly knew the names and a variety of details about each "lostie" in the hunting party, and about Michael and Walt too.
> 
> They also seemed to know a lot about Claire when they abducted her.
> 
> We have evidence that they do indeed have dossiers on the losties, it would stand to reason they'd have them on others who crash on the island too.


Considering Ethan had spent some time with the losties before he got found out, I don't see why the Others wouldn't have some info about them. I don't think we have to go the supernatual explaination on this point.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

jfjellstad said:


> Considering Ethan had spent some time with the losties before he got found out, I don't see why the Others wouldn't have some info about them. I don't think we have to go the supernatual explaination on this point.


Supernatural? Huh?

There are countless non-supernatural explanations as to how they might know lots of information about the losties.

Ethan is one way. They very well may have other "spies."

Also, we don't know how well connected they are to the outside world. It has been suggested that Oceanic Airlines has some connection to Dharma and/or other goings on on the island, and that the crash was "planned" for some purpose. If this were true they could have detailed dossiers on the passengers.

This is not a "supernatural" theory, it's a "conspiracy" theory.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

> This is not a "supernatural" theory, it's a "conspiracy" theory.


 Exactly! Said much better than my roundabout way. My point is, this guy could have called himself anyone from anywhere. To memorize the name, someone must give you the name. Hence my "dossiers at Others HQ" crack.

But here's something interesting: if they already know everything about everyone, then why did Ethan and Goodwin have to make up lists of the good to take?

The episode was on again tonight - apparently _The Evidence_ is really slacking, since it was originally scheduled - and here's a couple of questions answered:

* The balloon has a smiley-face on it. The food parachute, no.

* The gondola under the balloon is clearly a high altitude gondola, looking like fiberglass and has pressurized cannisters on it. You can't fly far in a regular hot air balloon, to go far takes high altitude flying. Someone didn't take a morning jaunt in China and blew out into the South Pacific. (devgodaz pointed this out first.)

* There's no evidence anyone went in the gondola, but don't you wonder what's in there? But who wants to be the next Boone? 

On a different tangent: if someone would like to look at their HD Tivo recording, could you verify this for me? At the 43 minute mark, just after Jack tells Sawyer that everyone is looking at them, there is a camera shot of 4 people across the beach. An unknown lady, Cindy, Hurley and Kate. But someone joins them from the left, and he looked to me to be bald and wearing a tan t-shirt. I saw it tonight on HD but my DTivo sadly cuts that part of the frame off.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Delta13 said:


> On a different tangent: if someone would like to look at their HD Tivo recording, could you verify this for me? At the 43 minute mark, just after Jack tells Sawyer that everyone is looking at them, there is a camera shot of 4 people across the beach. An unknown lady, Cindy, Hurley and Kate. But someone joins them from the left, and he looked to me to be bald and wearing a tan t-shirt. I saw it tonight on HD but my DTivo sadly cuts that part of the frame off.


Libby not Cindy  and yes, a bald guy with a tan shirt, but all I can really see is the top of his head. No idea if we've ever seen him before.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


>


Looks like Terry O'Quinn's stunt double accidentally wandered into the shot.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

http://www.cs.iastate.edu/~andorfc/iowa_mural.html
The mural has changed yet again. An interesting page to check out if you haven't been there before. Worth bookmarking.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Charon2 said:


> Let's not try bringing logic into a Lost thread.
> Seriously, that is a good point. As teknikel pointed out, it could have been a strong wind that tossed him way off course.
> We also don't know for sure how far from the mainland they are. They were a long ways from mainland when they turned around, but who know how far they made it back to China or major island that would be big enough to try to use a hot air balloon.
> I wonder if the real Henry Gale had a wife and she is now with the Others (the Gale Others anyhow if they are different then Mr Friendly Others).


Looks like the fake Henry Gale was a doctor in "Maternity Leave", tying him to Mr. Friendly. What he says in next week's preview also strongly indicates that he's with the same group.

Edit: Sorry, can't post a URL yet, but just google "henry gale surgical mask" and you should find a screen cap of the doctor in the surgical mask from "Maternity Leave" that shows a very strong resemblance to the fake Henry Gale.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wprager said:


> Looks like the fake Henry Gale was a doctor in "Maternity Leave", tying him to Mr. Friendly. What he says in next week's preview also strongly indicates that he's with the same group.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, can't post a URL yet, but just google "henry gale surgical mask" and you should find a screen cap of the doctor in the surgical mask from "Maternity Leave" that shows a very strong resemblance to the fake Henry Gale.


Or you could just go back to the thread for "Maternity Leave" and look at the pic that was posted there.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Looks like Terry O'Quinn's stunt double accidentally wandered into the shot.


It's not terribly uncommon for stunt doubles to also be used as extras.

Trekies are quite familiar with "Lt. Leslie" (Played by Eddie Paskey) who bore a striking resemblance to William Shatner, since he was his stunt double! 

My guess is that it may very well be Terry O'Quinn's stunt double, playing a "generic lostie" in this shot.


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

Someone has told me that "Henry Gale" appeared in Hurley's flashback as the guy on the top of a ladder changing a light, but I haven't been able to find an image or capture showing him. Can anyone help confirm or deny this?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tanstaafl said:


> Someone has told me that "Henry Gale" appeared in Hurley's flashback as the guy on the top of a ladder changing a light, but I haven't been able to find an image or capture showing him. Can anyone help confirm or deny this?


I think this is the scene in question, but this is the closest screen cap I can find on lost-media.com and it doesn't show the guy on the ladder very well.










Other pics from this ep can be found at: http://lost-media.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=thumbnails&album=305&page=8&sort=

However, I'd be hesitant to put the two together since we only saw the guy in "Numbers" for a second and we didn't see Henry Gale at all, just a quick glance of a DL photo.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> Or you could just go back to the thread for "Maternity Leave" and look at the pic that was posted there.


True, but that would be too easy, no?  Point is Henry Gale is with Mr. Friendly's group.


----------



## eugene82 (Mar 31, 2006)

tanstaafl said:


> Someone has told me that "Henry Gale" appeared in Hurley's flashback as the guy on the top of a ladder changing a light, but I haven't been able to find an image or capture showing him. Can anyone help confirm or deny this?


I just watched the part of that 1st season episode. The guy on the ladder is definetly a different guy. Gales eyes are blue while the guy on the ladder has brown eyes. 
The ears of both men are shaped completely different with Gales furthur outward and the guys on the ladder straight upwards. The guys sideburns on the ladder also have grey in them.
This is my opinion after freeze framing and zooming in the picture. There at first does seem to be some similarity but they are not the same guys.
Eugene


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> It's not terribly uncommon for stunt doubles to also be used as extras.
> 
> Trekies are quite familiar with "Lt. Leslie" (Played by Eddie Paskey) who bore a striking resemblance to William Shatner, since he was his stunt double!
> 
> My guess is that it may very well be Terry O'Quinn's stunt double, playing a "generic lostie" in this shot.


Actually, Paskey was Shatner's stand-in.
BTW, the Leslie Archives are a must visit for fans of Lt. Leslie.


----------



## eugene82 (Mar 31, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> Looks like Terry O'Quinn's stunt double accidentally wandered into the shot.


It seems that this particular person has a sideburn and what looks like closely shaved black hair on the very side of the head. I can't see any of this on Terry O'Quinn. I mean, take a look at him in the hatch as he is being helped up by the fake Henry Gale. O'Quinn also does not have a mustache but it seems that the person Libby is communicating with has one.
Someone let me know if I'm seeing this incorrectly. Thanks.
Eugene


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I just had another actor-on-another-show sighting.

The guy who plays fake Henry Gale was on a rerun of Law & Order Criminal Intent. I wasn't really following the story, but it looks like he was involved in the crime and/or the acomplices/suspects in some manner of speaking.

I'll leave you guys to hash out the possible ramifications of this discovery (i.e. SINCE HE'S GUILTY ON L&O HE MUST BE GUILTY ON LOST!!!).

[Linda Richman]

DISCUSS!!!!

[/Linda Richman]


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

BriGuy20 said:


> I'll leave you guys to hash out the possible ramifications of this discovery (i.e. SINCE HE'S GUILTY ON L&O HE MUST BE GUILTY ON LOST!!!).
> 
> [Linda Richman]
> 
> ...


Your comical point is just as logical and cogent as 90% of the LOST speculation here.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

BriGuy20 said:


> I just had another actor-on-another-show sighting.
> 
> The guy who plays fake Henry Gale was on a rerun of Law & Order Criminal Intent. I wasn't really following the story, but it looks like he was involved in the crime and/or the acomplices/suspects in some manner of speaking.
> 
> ...


And Sawyer was on the first episode of Angel as a vampire. You must be onto something.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

balboa dave said:


> And Sawyer was on the first episode of Angel as a vampire. You must be onto something.


Wouldn't that mean that people should be keeping an close eye on Bernard and Jin? And just what would Wolfram & Hart have to do with the Dharma Initiative?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I just saw the fake Henry Gale on a TNT repeat of Law & Order a little while ago...

That actor must specialize in those types of roles, it was virtually the same character. Eyes bugging out, darting side to side, looking worried, not saying a whole lot of anything.

Greg


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

There may be something here. Bernard was a Doctor on E.R. before getting to Angel.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> I think this is the scene in question, but this is the closest screen cap I can find on lost-media.com and it doesn't show the guy on the ladder very well.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

greg_burns said:


>


That picture is kinda dark, but he doesn't even look black. How could someone mistake him for the Henry Gale that was shown on the driver's license?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

FYI, there is a really good reproduction of the map in Entertainment Weekly this past week. A direct print from the producers of the show, not a screen capture. A fair amount of text is readable. Most of it, while interesting and even tantalizing, gives no great revelation about what is going on.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> That picture is kinda dark, but he doesn't even look black. How could someone mistake him for the Henry Gale that was shown on the driver's license?


He bears some resemblance to the _fake_ Henry Gale. (However, I don't think it's him.)

Is that who people are saying he is?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> Looks like Terry O'Quinn's stunt double accidentally wandered into the shot.


If I didn't know any better, I'd say he was sneaking a peek at Jenna Jameson.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Lee L said:


> FYI, there is a really good reproduction of the map in Entertainment Weekly this past week. A direct print from the producers of the show, not a screen capture. A fair amount of text is readable. Most of it, while interesting and even tantalizing, gives no great revelation about what is going on.


You mean the one linked in Post #58 of this very thread? 



Fish Man said:


> He bears some resemblance to the fake Henry Gale. (However, I don't think it's him.)
> 
> Is that who people are saying he is?


Maybe I misunderstood. It's difficult to tell who people are talking about now that there are two people referred to as Henry Gale. We should come up with an agreed upon nickname for the creepy guy in the hatch to alleviate this confusion.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> You mean the one linked in Post #58 of this very thread?


That is the one - kind of. However, the map that actually came in EW does not have someone else's opinion of what the words are typed in, instead it is a clear rendering of the actual map. The words typed in post 58 above actually cover some other parts up. Therefore the one in EW is better IMHO. 

Also, that post did not indicate it was from EW.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> You mean the one linked in Post #58 of this very thread?
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood. It's difficult to tell who people are talking about now that there are two people referred to as Henry Gale. We should come up with an agreed upon nickname for the creepy guy in the hatch to alleviate this confusion.


Well, I think "fake Henry Gale" and "real Henry Gale" works for me. Though maybe the "real" Henry Gale is a fake made up by the "fake" (but real) Henry Gale to stir things up......


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> It's difficult to tell who people are talking about now that there are two people referred to as Henry Gale. We should come up with an agreed upon nickname for the creepy guy in the hatch to alleviate this confusion.


How about OtherGale? Since he is apparently an "Other'.


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I was listening/watching the podcast from Lost Podcast (not the ABC one) and on a video iPod, or iTunes, they show screenshots (on the iPod it's kinda cool seeing it during a podcast) and they showed/talked about the license.
> 
> The town he is from has a population of about 3,000 and change.
> 
> I'm assuming they just found a town where the zip code added up to one of the numbers, that's all, nothing more.


Hey! My zip code adds up to 23 too (67208). Spooky.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

mqpickles said:


> Hey! My zip code adds up to 23 too (67208). Spooky.


Sorry to hear that (my in-laws live in Wichita too).


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

eddyj said:


> Sorry to hear that (my in-laws live in Wichita too).


  Well, it's not south Florida, but it's home. I always say Kansas is a nice place to live, but I wouldn't want to visit here.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

getreal said:


> How about OtherGale? Since he is apparently an "Other'.


I'd accept this (or Impostor Gale). The legitimate Gale would be "Dead Gale". Stale Gale?


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

I have always been calling the fake Gale "Zep" for his role in the first SAW movie.


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

How about Pale Gale? (Kind of makes me want a beer though.)


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I paused the TiVo on the real Henry Gale's license and noticed something.

Most licenses these days have two photos. One big one, and a smaller one that is alpha blended with some of licensee's biometrics and restrictions.

The second, smaller photo on the real Henry Gale's license looked like a different person. The person looked caucasian. Did anybody else notice this?

And for extra credit, for those with HD and time to count pixels, has anybody tried to decode the new-style barcode on the front of the license? (I know bar code isn't the right term, but you know what I mean).

-Mike

Edit: Never mind, I saw a screen capture of the license and can see the embedded photo a little better. It looks like the same person, but the larger photo looks a little darker.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

How 'bout Bugeye and Shuteye? 

In any event, I think I'll be watching the backgrounds during the next flashbacks pretty closely. No way somebody tries to fly around the world in a balloon and it doesn't make the TV.

(and thanks for posting the picture, Fool Me Twice - I'm glad my eyes weren't completely fooled, even if it wound up being a "stunt double".)


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

I wonder if Hurley found a previous supply drop in the jungle and has been eating his way through it. 

That would explain him not really losing weight and his constant secret snacking.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

mqpickles said:


> Hey! My zip code adds up to 23 too (67208). Spooky.


My current zip 01950 ---> 15

My hometown zip 06117 ---> 15

ok......a little freaky......


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> Actually it said "I AW HERE"


The map reprinted in 4/7/06 Entertainment Weekly (pg 33) says "I AM HERE"


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

after all this you guys finally believe "fake gale" is an other. Sayid told us this along time ago. The only people in doubt were jack and locke because not that many knew about him for starters. The people who count know that they have been infiltrated it is just a question of "what now?". It wasn't that big of a secret that he was an "other". He looked like one and when he tried to play locke that sealed the deal. The "lockdown map" is the "hatch" of season 2.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

jlb said:


> I know it is just conincidence, but I did a mapquest of Wayzata, and right in the center near the water is *Gale Road*.


echo, locke, priest, french, also appear in the area. coincidence? I think not.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> Looking at the drawing...
> 
> 2. Things are dated all over the drawing, from as early as 1984, to as late as 2006 (if in fact 01.06.06 refers to a date). Several things to infer from this... Well, we know Desmond was the last person in the hatch, about 3 yrs (2001), so it could be possible that this drawing has more than one author. OR Desmond's missing partner could have originated it and kept it going, which would mean the partner had been there at least since 1984 (16 years, which is about the time Rousseau shipwrecked.)
> Also, are the dates a recording of actual history, a predictor/calendar of future events, or someone recording from another source after the fact? Seeing how the crash was 04 (source lost.cubit.net), the 06 date (if it is a date) supports calendar of things to come, so has this drawing been there since 1980, when the film was made? Or it can be a combo.
> ...


 2. I think the "date" might be an "IP" address, they weren't always 32 bits.

4. the polar bear is not conjured from walt.

5. hell yeah.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

mqpickles said:


> Hey! My zip code adds up to 23 too (67208). Spooky.


Me too!! (90068)

Sorry, not really that interesting, but then I never to get to post in these Lost threads


----------

